
Whois for Ruby Gems - vijaydev
http://railstips.org/blog/archives/2010/03/30/because-gem-names-are-like-domains-in-the-90s/
======
jrockway
Pro tip.

Messages like "Gem not found. It will be mine. Oh yes. It will be mine.
_sinister laugh_ " are only funny when they are conditional upon something
like rand 100 < 1\. Even then... hire a writer.

